# Got my Italian floor corker yesterday



## winesnob (Jun 28, 2006)

Very impressive





My kids had me corking empty bottles with used corks.

Maybe a silly question, but before you bottle do you spray sanitizer on the corker (inside the cork compressor and under where the top of the bottle touches)? I was wondering after many sprays in the compressor part, it needs to be lubed up again.


----------



## masta (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't sanitize my corker at all... just a quick wipe with a clean paper towel on the inside of the brass iris before using. The inside of the corker where the iris sits is unpaintedsteel and would rust if is saw too much moisture.


----------



## winesnob (Jun 28, 2006)

If we take the time to sanitize the cork, doesn't it make sense to sanitize the brass iris the sanitized cork get compressed with? Obviously you've been doing this much longer Masta and you have not had cork issues.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 28, 2006)

While I'm corking, I leave my coaks sitting in a K-Meta solution(don't boil-it weakens the cork). I figure when I put the wet cork in the iris, it gets some k-meta on the iris and takes care of any bacteria. When I'm done corking, I wipe everything down with a clean dry cloth.


----------



## masta (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes it does make sense but just be careful of not getting the inside too wet unless you dry it real well after using.


FYI: many people don't sanitize their corks either and use them straight from the bag but I also give them a quick rinse and pat dry just to be safe.


----------



## winesnob (Jun 28, 2006)

Good thought appleman





I have read/heard about not boiling. I'll use a bath of K-Meta.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 30, 2006)

I've never seen corks fit any tighter than George's FVW corks. I bought one of the Wine Connoisseur hand held corkscrews that in two smooth motions the corks slide out. FVW ones need a little more muscle....Great Corks George!!


Ramona


----------



## Funky Fish (Jun 30, 2006)

I push a wadded up paper towel through my corker, and that's it. No sanitizer on the corker or the corks. One thing to keep in mind is that only a small surface of your cork contacts the wine - even with the wine soaking into the cork. The sulfites in your wine, along with the acidity AND the alcohol will kill any bugs that are on the cork. As long as you keep them stored well, you can cork them dry.


----------



## OldWino1 (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes i have been converted to a dry cork as well. I had trouble with my
camden tables staring the stuf that is in mose natrual corks.
bactera that is deep in the corks.. I have gown to dry and algmotated
for 3 or more years. I have had no issues with wine that is over
1.5 years old. Still tying to get some aged i do have some
2 years olld. but I keep saving it.


----------



## Bobajob (Jan 8, 2018)

winesnob said:


> Very impressive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased an Italian floor corker secondhand, it was in a filthy condition, I proceeded to dismantle the mechanism, (brass jaws) someone had lubricated it with grease I think.
Anyway I cleaned it completely also polishing the brass jaws, now the whole thing is perfect. Putting it back together is not rocket science, it's easy. At this point I will tell you there is no need to lubricate the mechanism since it is brass against steel, the brass is self lubricating. All put back together the corker works sweetly. Now about corks, I use secondhand corks out of Belgian bottles, as you would expect they are deformed but by putting them in a steamer they simply return to their former shape and if you time this with your bottling your corks will be soft enough to be inserted without any trouble and sanitary!

Cheers Bobajob


----------

